# Postquam domum reditum est,collegae eius hoc crimine accusab



## Lamb67

_Postquam domum reditum est,collegae eius hoc crimine accusabantur._

My try :
After returning home, his colleagues are accused of this charge.

I cannot understand reditum' s grammatical functions,' the home was returned?',please explain thanks.


----------



## o-nami

Ave Lamb!
With city names or little island, you can use simply the accusative (without _ad _or _in_), and with the words _domus _and _rus _too:
Debeo ire Augusta Taurinorum. _I have to go to Torino_
Redibo domum vespere. I_ will return home tonight_
Haec via rus it. _This street led to country_


----------



## Lamb67

BIG WAVE !

Thanks, but reditum not ended with reditus to conform with EST, in this case a man,

Can you tell me why?

'Dopo che si fu tornati in patria, i suoi colleghi vennero accusati ...' From an Italian website for your reference and turn it back to English for me please, thanks.


----------



## o-nami

Well it's not too easy to explain it in English... _Dopo che si fu tornati in patria_ is an impersonal sentence, in Italian. The final *i* in _tornat*i*_ means that we are speaking about a group of person. A generic one! So the subject, in latin, isn't a man... Well, of course it is, you understand this from the context, but if we speak about grammar, _reditum_ is neuter and singular, because you are not telling about a single man, but about a generic subject, that can be plural or singular... So you can use, in latin, neuter and singular.  The translation of _Dopo che si fu tornati in patria_ is (more or less): _after they return to his motherland_ (patria -ae, in latin, or domus too!). But this translation don't render the full meaning of the italian one. 
I don't believe that in English exist such a form to say it better... 
To summarize: _eius_ is the only word from wich you can understand that the subject of the sentence is one single man. The first part of the sentence is very generic about the subject. Is like _It's said that this is a great book_. WHO says this?? You cannot know unless you ask it... 
So, I think your translation _After returning home, his colleagues are *were* accused of this charge_ is very good. But avoid to think that the subject of _After returning home_, grammatically speaking, is a man. Of course it is, but the writer keeps it in a generic form, explained right after the comma with _eius_.
Sorry, but I don't believe I can be more clear, because is very difficult to explain something that doesn't exists in the same form in english from italian or latin! Moreover, I don't know Chinese Mandarin so I cannot give you an example in your native language. 
Hope I've helped you anyway...


----------



## pantarhei

_Reditum est _literallyin English is_ *it was come_ = passive form for _*it came (for itself)_. As already explained by O-nami, the subject is impersonal and a singular neuter ending is expected (*-um*, and not _-us_ or _-a_). Who came back? We do not know. And so why did a latin use this form? Because here we have a subordinate clause (introduced by _postquam_) whose logical subject can be infered from the following main clause _(collegae *eius *hoc crimine accusabantur)._


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Después que la casa es restituida* (tras ser restituida la casa), *sus colegas eran *(son)* acusados de este crimen*.
_Postquam domum reditum est, _oración adverbial de tiempo, CC de _accusabantur: __postquam_, subjunción; _domum_, sujeto; _reditum, _atributo_ est_, verbo copulativo_;
collegae eius hoc crimine accusabantur,_ oración principal: verbo pasivo _accusabantur_; sujeto paciente _collegae eius_ (_eius_ es CN), CC de materia o judicial, _hoc crimine_ (_hoc_ determinante, _crimine_ núcleo).


----------



## mnascimento

_*Oi li que você fala português, quer ser meu amigo?*_


----------

